# Kirby Bucket Mixers



## lathechips (Feb 20, 2016)

Has anyone built a Kirby type mixer or any home built mixer?  Question is the bevel on the blades - are they like a propeller or is one blade beveled up & the other side beveled down?  To push meat up one side & down the other as it spins.


----------



## chef jimmyj (Feb 25, 2016)

I have only seen pictures but there many be other members more familiar with this...JJ


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Feb 25, 2016)

There's photos of the mixer and its parts in this thread:

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/119676/kirby-bucket-mixer


----------

